# Scotts NatureScape Mulch Worth It?



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I am looking at adding some color back to my landscaping beds and have used bulk mulch from a local landscaping place and it didn't hold it's brown color very long. I'm wondering if the Scotts NatureScape holds it's color for a year since it costs a little over a dollar extra for the Scotts. Anybody have any suggestions on something else otherwise?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I don't know of any colored mulch that lasts a year. I topdress my beds twice a year.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Hoping this stuff helps so I don't have to rake up mulch that flies into the yard anymore or not as often. Maybe it will also have a side effect of keeping the color longer.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

So far it has been great. I haven't had a chance to put the mulch lock down yet and the mulch has held in place better than the old stuff through a couple of windy days.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Have yall ever used the mulch dye? I never knew such a thing existed until I bought a new sprayer the other day and this dye was right next to the sprayer tips I was looking at. I thought it would be cool to use. They had all sorts of colors


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I bought some last year and tried it out in a small area. It has the potential to make a big mess if you aren't careful. It worked pretty well in the area that I used it in but it also disappeared pretty quickly. I stopped doing it and threw it out because I had too many objects to avoid spraying along with my wind moves my mulch around too much. If I would have sprayed it and the wind blew it, it would have looked ridiculous with the very different colors of mulch.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I've used the scotts mulch the last several years and I do find it holds its colour longer than some other mulches. I use the black mulch.

I've never seen that mulch lock before. I'm going to check it out.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

So I just replaced a lot of my Scotts Naturescape mulch. I put it down last April and barely any of it had broken down. We replaced it with some bulk hardwood mulch. I was not impressed with the Naturescape mulch after the color changed. I like to see my mulch break down and become good soil when it's done it's job. I found in some spots it had even clumped together which wasn't good because then it's not letting water or light through at all.


----------

